# Dell Inspiron XPS, Radeon Mobility 9700...  Framebuffer, X

## tomalok

been struggling with this for the past few days.

got a brand new dell inspiron XPS, with radeon mobility 9700 128 MB graphics, 1920x1200 WUXGA.

the problem i'm having is that occasionally while trying to get things to work (i.e. the 2.6 smp kernel on the 2004.1 minimal install cd, a couple of attempts of rebooting into stripped down 2.4 and 2.6 kernels, and trying to get X working) the display will go blank, and then go "nuclear" getting progressively brighter, showing some pattern i'm assuming has something to do with the manufacturing process of the LCD.

i've managed to get the framebuffer working with vga=0x31A (1280x1024), on a current gentoo-dev-sources, compiled with everything, ala genkernel...  but not at 1920x1200.

i've also made some attempts at getting X running...  both with xf86config and with fglrxconfig, to no avail...

has anyone been able to get the framebuffer operational at the full 1920x1200, or X working?  If not, any tips or pointers to resources to get this figured out?

thanks much...Last edited by tomalok on Fri May 07, 2004 8:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dhurt

I have been poking around looking for a new laptop and looking at installation issues with the laptops before buying them.  I came across this site:

http://swiss.csail.mit.edu/~pmitros/xps/xps.html

from:  http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html

Hope that helps somewhat.

----------

## tomalok

Yep, I've been there.  Found another page (don't have it bookmarked here at the moment) going over how (kinda) someone got their inspiron 9100 working at 1920x1200, but that didn't help too much either.

I'm wondering if the LCD going "nuclear" is because it's trying to be accessed at an incorrect refresh rate?

----------

## dhurt

Sorry could not have been more help, but I do not have one ATM, just window shopping.  Have an old inspiron here   :Wink: 

----------

## tomalok

So, in the interest of progress, I've taken a step back... ;)

I've done a very basic XF86Config via xf86config, and elected to just use the vesa driver for now.

I appear to be able to get 1600x1200 (apparently).  In the XFree86 log output, I'm seeing:

(II) VESA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) VESA(0): clock: 161.8 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2020  h_sync_end 2052 hblank_end 2184 h_border: 0

(II) VESA(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1202  v_sync_end 1208 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

but much later on, I see...

(II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1920x1200" (no mode of this name)

(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1600x1200 (pitch 1600)

... and I pretty much only move the X cursor in an 1600x1200 in the center of the screen.

I've tried entering the information for 1920x1200 (assumingly) probed by X in a ModeLine, but it seems to be ignored for whatever reason.

----------

## pviglucci

I'm having the same problem with my inspiron 9100.  The 2.4 kernel works fine but the 2.6 gives me problems.  I'll note it's not distro specific.  Fedora core 2 test 3 uses the 2.6 kernel and it crashes in the same way. I'm still trying to track down if the problem is with X or the kernel.

----------

## RichieB

Hi

I've got this laptop and am endeavouring to install 2.6 on it. I too suffer the brightening display problem. Has anyone made any progress?

Thanks

----------

## Mriswith

Hey,

When I first threw Gentoo on my Inspiron 9100 I saw a bit of that nuclear screen action. I managed to find this link which had a working xorg.conf file that sorted me out.

Unfortunately, I had to upgrade from XFree86 to XOrg to get this working so I can't tell you if a similar configuration would work under XFree.

NOTE: Even now I can't get 3D to work. The driver="radeon" limits me to 2D and any attempt to change the driver to "fglrx" results in my lcd going critical again. While using "radeon" running any gl program, glxgears for instance, results in my X session dropping me back to the console.

NOTE: I've got the ATI Mobility 9700. It's working under a 2.4.25 kernel, and a 2.6.6 kernel.

If I could just get that 3D working, I'd have a nice Gentoo laptop that can do everything my XP install can do...

EDIT: I can post any config files you feel are relevant on request...

----------

## RichieB

That's interesting. I first installed Mandrake which realised I was running at 1920x1200. Using those settings in Gentoo with anything other than the vesa driver resulted in the screen going Ape. Thinking about it, Man10 may have been using Xorg.

Looks like I'll remove XFree and install Xorg. Is there an ebuild?

It absolutely sucks, though. I bought this lapdog specifically because of its graphical prowess. I should have paid more heed to the troubles I have with my desktop 9800Pro. ATI absolutely do not deserve our business!

Thanks

R

----------

## munga

i just got a 9100 and with xorg everything works fine.  i can post my x.org.conf if you want it.  

the problems i am running into are that i am not getting any sound in gnome2.6 (already unmuted alsa) as well as the broadcom 1450 wifi card doesnt seem to like ndiswrapper.

anyone experienced this?

----------

## RichieB

That's a great idea - I'm not sure whether it's plug'n'play with XFree. Also, I suspect the resolution-changing problem I'm suffering from may in fact be an XFree problem, summat to do with refresh rates maybe.

But nonetheless I'd appreciate a gander at your .conf if you don't mind.

I don't use Gnome; I'm rather a KDE person I'm afraid, so I don't know what's up with Gnome sound. Sound works fine in KDE. As for the wifi adaptor, I've got that working, too, with ndiswrapper. It took a little while to get the correct .sys and .inf files for it - I can email them to you if you like.

(Running kernel 2.6)

Cheers

R

----------

## RichieB

I have successfully got 3D working at at least 1920x1200, if anyone's interested. It's stepping down to any other resolution that causes the nuclear effect.

Anyone know how I can force Enemy Territory to 1920x1200 as an interim measure? (Or UT2004 for that matter)

Cheers

----------

## timothyb

I have a similar problem, *bump* - 1920x1200 is no problem but anything other than that doesn't work.  I'm not sure if it's a problem with the fglrx drivers or not; I personally think it is a problem with refresh rates.   The X log reports the following when dropping down resolutions:

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 189000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1600 hbeg: 1664 hend: 1856 httl: 2160

              vdsp: 1200 vbeg: 1201 vend: 1204 vttl: 1250 flags: 5

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe08c6000 at 0x4022c000

I think these clocks may be incorrect.    I've already reported the problem to ATI, but I doubt i'll get any response from them.

Can anyone confirm that they have resolution changing functioning successfully with a 1920x1200 panel?  It does work under Windows.

----------

## timothyb

 *tomalok wrote:*   

> So, in the interest of progress, I've taken a step back... 
> 
> I've done a very basic XF86Config via xf86config, and elected to just use the vesa driver for now.
> 
> I appear to be able to get 1600x1200 (apparently).  In the XFree86 log output, I'm seeing:
> ...

 

This is because newer versions of xorg/xfree86 ignore modelines in favor of DDC or EDID.  I have Option "NoDDC" enabled.

----------

## tomalok

well, here's an update...

I switched to xorg-x11 with the radeon driver, and i'm at 1920x1200!   :Smile: 

glxgears is running at about 264 fps...  i've tried to use the 3d-accelerated ati-drivers (fglrx), but without any luck.  anyone have a working xorg.conf using fglrx?  richieb?

this laptop's supposed to have an upgradeable video card -- maybe i could upgrade to a nvidia and not have so many problems!   :Smile: 

i thought at one point i had sound operational (alsa snd_intel8x0), though it wasn't very good quality.  now, i'm not able to get any sound at all, either (gnome 2.6 now, may have been 2.4 earlier).

----------

## RichieB

*BUMP*

I'm going to be ordering the 'Radeon 9800' upgrade for this laptop; apparently this MiniAGP card is, in fact, more like an X800 than a 9800, which is mightily impressive.

Nonetheless there's still this problem of a 'nuclear' display on any resolution other than 1920x1200. As a reminder, on my XFree 4.3 installation with fglrx I get accelerated 3D but any time I jump to a resolution that's not 1920x1200 the display goes berserk.

It's probably ATI's fault, but we know we can't rely on them.

R

----------

## tomalok

RichieB:

I'd be interested in seeing your XFree86 config file that sucessfully uses fglrx.

(You've currently using a Mobility 9700, right?)

Also, I think the nuclear screen effect has something to do with the wrong refresh rates being selected by X...  Some DDC issue, X (4.3, at least) gets confused when it talks to the LCD, I think.

I wasn't aware that Dell actually had video upgrades available yet...  Maybe I should take a look on Dell's site today to see if I can hunt it down.  Also noticed that there are new linux drivers on ATI's site (though I'm not sure there's an ebuild for them yet)...  the 3.9 drivers didn't explicity support the Mobility 9700...

----------

## RichieB

Certainly; find it attached to the end of this message.

I wonder whether moving to XFree4.4 or X.org will allow the driver to interpret the DDC code correctly. Perhaps the new ATI driver - 3.11 - will provide improvement, too.

-> XF86Config-4

[code]

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

# Group 100 # users

# Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this section is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

Load "dbe" # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

SubSection "extmod"

Option "omit xfree86-dga" # don't initialise the DGA extension

EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

Load "type1"

Load "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

Load "glx" # libglx.a

Load "dri" # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section. This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database. Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db"). There is normally

# no need to change the default.

RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/util/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/" 

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/" 

FontPath "unix:/7100"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

# The module search path. The default path is shown here.

# ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received. This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

# Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

# Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the / mode switching

# sequences. This allows clients to receive these key events.

# Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

# Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

# Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

# Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

# Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

# Option "Protocol" "Xqueue"

Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

# Option "Xleds" "1 2 3"

# Option "LeftAlt" "Meta"

# Option "RightAlt" "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults). For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

# Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

# Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

# Option "XkbLayout" "de"

# or:

# Option "XkbLayout" "de"

# Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

# Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

# Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

# Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

# Option "XkbLayout" "us"

# Option "XkbVariant" ""

# Option "XkbOptions" ""

# Option "XkbDisable"

Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout" "gb"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

# Option "Protocol" "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

# Option "BaudRate" "9600"

# Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

# Option "Emulate3Buttons"

# Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

# Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices. This is for example only. Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier "Mouse2"

# Driver "mouse"

# Option "Protocol" "MouseMan"

# Option "Device" "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier "spaceball"

# Driver "magellan"

# Option "Device" "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier "spaceball2"

# Driver "spaceorb"

# Option "Device" "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier "touchscreen0"

# Driver "microtouch"

# Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

# Option "MinX" "1412"

# Option "MaxX" "15184"

# Option "MinY" "15372"

# Option "MaxY" "1230"

# Option "ScreenNumber" "0"

# Option "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

# Option "ButtonNumber" "1"

# Option "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier "touchscreen1"

# Driver "elo2300"

# Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

# Option "MinX" "231"

# Option "MaxX" "3868"

# Option "MinY" "3858"

# Option "MaxY" "272"

# Option "ScreenNumber" "0"

# Option "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

# Option "ButtonThreshold" "17"

# Option "ButtonNumber" "1"

# Option "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor0"

#DisplaySize 310 200

DisplaySize 330 210

HorizSync 31.5 - 100

VertRefresh 28 - 90

Option "DPMS"

#Modeline "1920x1200" 246.59 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1204 1253

Modeline "1920x1200" 161.750000 1920 2020 2052 2184 1200 1202 1208 1235 -HSync -VSync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

Identifier "Standard VGA"

VendorName "Unknown"

BoardName "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases. It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

# Chipset "generic"

# The Driver line must be present. When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module. Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

Driver "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for. When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device. For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used. This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

# BusID "PCI:0:10:0"

# VideoRam 256

# Clocks 25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

Identifier "ATI Graphics Adapter"

Driver "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor ===

Option "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

Option "no_accel" "no"

Option "no_dri" "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

Option "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000200" 

Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

Option "NoTV" "yes"

Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

# will be disabled automatically

Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

Option "CenterMode" "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

# === QBS Management ===

Option "Stereo" "off"

Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

Option "FSAAScale" "1"

Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

BusID "PCI:1:0:0" # vendor=1002, device=4e50

Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present. Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen. A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

Monitor "Monitor0"

DefaultDepth 24

#Option "backingstore"

Subsection "Display"

Depth 24

ViewPort 0 0 # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

Virtual 1920 1200

EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present. Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised. A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option. In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

Identifier "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens. The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used. Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

[/code][/code]

----------

## JoeTheFoo

You are using Xfree correct?  I switced over to xorg to get 1920x1200 working, but I still have no 3D.  Do you the flgrx will work with xorg?

I have always gotten the "nuclear effect" when I tried to get the drivers to work, but I think that may be because it wasn't at 1920x1200

Joe

----------

## RichieB

I'm sure I read in the myriad posts about this issue that X.org is not terribly compatible with fglrx - but I've been wrong before.

I know that I'm getting (typey type) 464fps with fgl_glxgears and 2500fps with glxgears. So acceleration works.

I'm a little wary of upgrading to XFree 4.4, which some have suggested may fix the refresh issue, simply because there doesn't seem to be an ebuild  :Smile: 

Cheers

R

----------

## Gil galad

For me, It's work too. For 3D acceleration, you have to :

```
emerge ati-drivers

opengl-update ati

env-update && source /etc/profile

fglrxconfig

mv /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

See http://www.delake.de/projekte/gentoo/gen_dell9100_001-start.html

You will also find a xorg.conf file on the link above.

With this config I can play War3 (with cedega) but impossible to play enemy Territory! (nuclear effect) Anybody know how to solve this? (I didn't try other games yet)

[/code]

----------

## Gil galad

I found how to play games which are not in 1920x1200 without any nuclear effect  :Smile: 

the link:

http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16690&page=5

For exemple, enemy territory:

```
et +set r_fullscreen 0
```

But, et don't  save my settings on exit  :Sad:  And for you?

Is anybody know how to play a game with black border on both side? I mean, if I play a game in 1600x1200 I've a black border on the right. But it will be better to have black borders on left AND right.

----------

## wpoely86

Has anyone found a solution so that we can change our resolution and

play a game ?

----------

## Gil galad

It seem that only 1600x1200 and 1920x1200 are supported by ati-drivers... 

see this topic :

http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16690&page=5

----------

## MedicineKeeper

Okay - I've been having troubles of my own, and I'm not sure if this is buggy hardware or my incompetence at configuring X.

Dell Inspiron XPS, Radeon 9800 Mobility, WUXGA screen

development-sources, ati-driver-3.14.1, X.org-6.7.0-r2

A while back, after a fairly decent day of use, the computer locked up, with no warning at all. When I rebooted, the screen no longer worked, and I had to have the display replaced.

So, I've been trying to tweak xorg.conf to fix this, and I keep getting a freeze like that. I've tried both with and without using the fglrx driver, and also using X.org-6.8.0. I figured it may have been the HorizSync and VertRefresh settings that trashed it the first time, but changing them (to 75 and 60 Hz, respectively) hasn't stopped the lockups.

I haven't managed to wreck another LCD yet (thankfully), but I was curious - has anyone else been having this problem, and might someone more clueful than I know how to fix it? Or is my xorg.conf file needed?

Thank you for any help.

----------

## pilgrim

RichieB, I used that code for XF86Config..but how do I get the resolution changed...1920x1600 it's just too small.

Thanks,

Gezim

----------

## rayn

Hey all, 

I've got an Inspiron XPS as well. I've got Fedora installed on one partition and gentoo on another.

Fedora works beautifully. I'm using ati's drivers as shipped out through the standard yum repositories for the current kernel. I've got all my fonts happy and 3d accelleration works great.

I'm trying to get gentoo up and running right. I've managed to get xorg-x11 installed with ati-drivers. I'm running at 1920x1200 without a problem. I did the opengl-update ati thing as well. My problem is that I'll be happily poking around kde, and then everything will just lock up dead. the cpu fans come on strong then too, so I'm figuring something is caught in an endless loop.

just before I shut down I see these syslog messages:

Jan 13 10:33:09 [kernel] allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

Jan 13 10:33:09 [kernel] [fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

also, any time I try and run an opengl app, everything freezes. I don't know if this is related or not.

Also, probably unrelated, but my default fonts are all tiny! any way to increase them?

Thanks!

----------

## pilgrim

Rayn,

I'm curios. Which fedora is this and do you know if it uses Xfree86 or Xorg? Because as far as I know xorg still doesn't have support for 3d acceleration (with our cards: ait radeon 9700). 

As far as your KDE freezing and stuff it might just be the kernel because since you can get X to run. Try some lightweight Xwindows like blackbox or fluxbox just to see if it's KDe or just X. It could even be just the kernel itself. So when I get home I'll post a copy of my .config file if you're interested.

-GezimLast edited by pilgrim on Thu Jan 27, 2005 12:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rayn

it's FC2, and it's using xorg (xorg-x11-6.7.0-11).

I was using windowmaker in gentoo for awhile with no problems. I'm worried that the extra strain KDE places on the system is too much for something. I'd rather not have to 'tread lightly' with my system if I could help it - that's why I'm bothering with gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## relic

Hello ryan,

I have a dell xps with the radeon mobility 9800. I am currently dealing with the  same problem. I have gentoo on hda1,2,3 and fc3 on hda4. Both exhibit the same problem. Both are kernel 2.6 with xorg of 6.8. It will run anywhere from 1minute to 6 hours depending on what I am doing. Mostly, it is a mouse click on a window that will freeze the whole show. I am able to ssh into the laptop from my desktop and I was watching top. 'X' will spike from 3% to 99.9% in a heartbeat and lockup the keyboard on the laptop. I couldn't even kill 'x' from ssh. It did this to me last night, and I left it alone until morning, and on my laptop terminal it displayed an 'X' error of 81. I am able to get it to fail by running glxgears. I watch the cpu% for 'x' bounce, then it locks up.

This problems was there for fc2 as well. I have tried both ATI and the xorg radeon video drivers, with the same result. I can run twm, or gnome and same result.....

There is never a core dump to look back at, and I am not sure on how to watch what 'x' is doing before it spins out of control. This seems to be a problem with both the ati mobility 9700/9800 users.

If anybody has some suggestions, I would be pleased, very pleased to try them out.

andy

----------

## rayn

That's really interesting that you have the same problems in Fedora.. my Fedora is rock solid.

In Fedora, I'm running kernel-2.6.8-1.521 with kernel-module-fglrx-2.6.8-1.521-3.14.1-0.lvn.6.2 and xorg-x11-6.7.0-11

The xorg conf file is at http://loki.ws/~josh/fedora.xorg.conf

Gentoo's kernel is 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 with ati-drivers-3.14.6 and xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3.

Gentoo's xorg conf file is at http://loki.ws/~josh/gentoo.xorg.conf

I'm 90% convinced it's a configuration issue. When I try running the system with Games Knoppix (with the ATI drivers) it works fine as well. I can't figure out what's wrong with my Gentoo setup, the xorg.conf files look the same, and I'm not sure what else to check. I should probably look through the emerge file for the ati-drivers.

I was going to try using genkernel to see if I got better results, also. I'm not very confident in that solution though.

----------

